# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  We Can Win Puerto Rico 23 Delegates!

## samsung1

Anyone here know anyone there? Let's get some brochures out there! only 200 people voted last time

http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR


Here is the contact info for the puerto rican Governor:

Hon. Luis Fortuno Governor of Puerto Rico
La Fortaleza, P.O Box 9020082
San Juan , P.R 00902-0082
Phone: 787-721-7000. Fax : 787-721-5072

Tere Nolla , Aide to the governor: TNolla@fortaleza.gobierno.pr
Evelyn Cruz, Personal Executive Admin Assistant: Ecruz@fortaleza.gobierno.pr


Can we get the best writers we have here to do an email/fax campaign to the governor followed by phone calls?


There is also a congressman serving now representing puerto rico


Rep Pedro Pierluisi, Representative (district 1)
1218 Longworth HOB
Washington, D.C 20515
Fax: 202-225-2154
Email: PedroPierluisi@mail.house.gov
Laura Maristany, Public Affairs Liason:laura.maristany@mail.house.gov

----------


## pauliticalfan

Sounds like a good idea. Grab voters there before anyone else does.

----------


## Carehn

They get to vote? Crazy. Send them some liberty.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

This is actually crazy enough to work . . .

----------


## Cinderella

Luis Fortuno wass their gov...don't know much about him?

----------


## samsung1

Let do it! This would be a true grassroots effort and we'd be the only campaign there!.Screw florida and SC. Spend the money to win puerto rico

----------


## VictorB

Let's get some mailers out there.  If we get 300 votes we probably win the territory.

----------


## sparebulb

Someone needs to get the Compassion video dubbed into spanish.  I think it would be well received there......and everywhere.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> Let do it! This would be a true grassroots effort and we'd be the only campaign there!.Screw florida and SC. Spend the money to win puerto rico


Now let's not go overboard now... We need Florida. Too bad it's full of old people.

----------


## samsung1

is there a way we can get a list of gop voters from Puerto Rico?

----------


## braane

Puerto Rico isn't until March 18th... Is it not? That's a good ways away.

----------


## pauliticalfan

This really is a genius idea. 23 WINNER TAKE ALL delegates. March 18.

Translate the Superbrochure to Spanish (is this necessary?) Fund it. Send them out to Puerto Rico. Profit.

----------


## pen_thief

Genius!!!

----------


## bluesc

> This really is a genius idea. 23 WINNER TAKE ALL delegates. March 18.
> 
> Translate the Superbrochure to Spanish (is this necessary?) Fund it. Send them out to Puerto Rico. Profit.


The superbrochure sucks. Don't encourage them. I'm sure the campaign figured this into their strategy. It's not like they weren't aware of it before. Donate to them and let them handle it.

----------


## samsung1

> Puerto Rico isn't until March 18th... Is it not? That's a good ways away.


23 delegates is worth it. we need those delegates.if we organize now we can win it!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_...caucuses,_2008

----------


## pauliticalfan

> The superbrochure sucks. Don't encourage them. I'm sure the campaign figured this into their strategy. It's not like they weren't aware of it before. Donate to them and let them handle it.


I doubt the campaign is thinking about Puerto Rico. This is where we can use the grassroots to our advantage. Let the campaign handle early states, don't step on their toes with grassroots stuff. The grassroots can be thinking farther ahead and capitalize on looked-over places like Puerto Rico.

----------


## bluesc

> 23 delegates is worth it. we need those delegates.if we organize now we can win it!! 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_...caucuses,_2008


I'm sure the campaign is already aware. Puerto Rico existed before this thread was created.

----------


## bluesc

> I doubt the campaign is thinking about Puerto Rico. This is where we can use the grassroots to our advantage. Let the campaign handle early states, don't step on their toes with grassroots stuff. The grassroots can be thinking farther ahead and capitalize on looked-over places like Puerto Rico.


How do you know it was overlooked? They have already set out their strategy for the delegates needed to win the nomination. Nothing was overlooked.

----------


## samsung1

> I'm sure the campaign is already aware. Puerto Rico existed before this thread was created.


Jesse benton would probably scoff at this idea, i doubt they thought about it. hey if Ron paul won Puerto Rico he can say he won the latino vote the GOP desperately wants

----------


## AggieforPaul

My girlfriend is puerto rican and she says the biggest political issue there is the question of heather they should stay unincorporated, become an incorporated territory, or become a state. Maybe Paul could somehow address that in a way that makes the majority happy, and hiloght why he's better than the other repubes

----------


## ONUV

any other candidates visiting?

----------


## samsung1

puerto rico for ron paul facebook

http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR

----------


## VictorB

We don't need a brochure.  We need a postcard mailer with correct facts about Paul.  No typos, no "ideological" statements.  I think a postcard mailer with a few facts would be easy to get over to PR.

----------


## VictorB

> puerto rico for ron paul facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR


194 people like that page.  If we can get all of those to vote for him we already won!  haha

----------


## bluesc

> Jesse benton would probably scoff at this idea, i doubt they thought about it. hey if Ron paul won Puerto Rico he can say he won the latino vote the GOP desperately wants


FIRE JESSE BENTON!!!!11!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

while were on it....


Guam: 6 delegates

McCain and Huck both split it with around 1,000 votes last time

Virgin Islands: 6 delegates

McCain got the most votes: just over 100

American Samoa: 9 Delegates

Votes unknown

Northern Mariana Islands: 9 Delegates

McCain won with 105 votes

Total of 30 delegates.....folks, that more than Iowa, and were only talking about a couple hundred people voting in each election.....

----------


## samsung1

> any other candidates visiting?


no gop candidate dare goes there. none went 4 yrs ago either, yet ron paul got 9 votes in 2008

----------


## happyphilter

Wow this a great idea. Not just Puerto Rico, but we need to try top snag all the territories.

----------


## samsung1

> while were on it....
> 
> 
> Guam: 6 delegates
> 
> McCain and Huck both split it with around 1,000 votes last time
> 
> Virgin Islands: 6 delegates
> 
> ...



yes !! now we're talking!

----------


## VictorB

Postcard mailer with english on one side and spanish on the other?

----------


## Nastynate

Just have to get the message out to the territories, don't need a big ground game. Set a few brush fires of liberty out there and the rest should take care of itself. Just need some insensitive and a few locals spouting freedom. This can work.

----------


## samsung1

> Just have to get the message out to the territories, don't need a big ground game. Set a few brush fires of liberty out there and the rest should take care of itself. Just need some insensitive and a few locals spouting freedom. This can work.


well said!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> while were on it....
> 
> 
> Guam: 6 delegates
> 
> McCain and Huck both split it with around 1,000 votes last time
> 
> Virgin Islands: 6 delegates
> 
> ...


Well there, that looks incredibly feasible.

----------


## samsung1

best part is i dont believe any of those territories are heavily brainwashed by hannity or foxnews/cnn

----------


## samsung1

> Well there, that looks incredibly feasible.


let's make puerto rico  a bellweather state

----------


## ninepointfive

They're also a mixed primary/caucus - this is great news! 

http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.com/

----------


## LiveForHonortune

Well we might just revolutionize future campaigns.

But just how do we even get this to work? It's not like we can just get list of republican or independent voters in these places. They have parties that are vastly outside mainstate American politics.

Then there's the prospect of making Puerto Rico the 51st state...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Postcard mailer with english on one side and spanish on the other?


perfect! simple easy to the point. Each of us mail out 20 postcards (or one book of stamps) to Puerto Rico. Very affordable on the cheap for everyone to get involved. Does anyone have a list of addresses and a design that the campaign would approve since its under Dr Paul's name?

----------


## samsung1

> Well we might just revolutionize future campaigns.
> 
> But just how do we even get this to work? It's not like we can just get list of republican or independent voters in these places. They have parties that are vastly outside mainstate American politics.
> 
> Then there's the prospect of making Puerto Rico the 51st state...


thats right! in the future as goes puerto rico so goes the rest of the states in picking the nominee ...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i'd be willing to go canvass there!

----------


## Zarn Solen

I think locals are the best fit a ground game anywhere. The grassroots needs people from Purto Rico in its ranks.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I think locals are the best fit a ground game anywhere. The grassroots needs people from Purto Rico in its ranks.


i agree.

i was jokin'..

----------


## moonbat

Why don't we try to contact some of the support already in place. I just did a quick search and there's facebook pages and I saw a meetup group for Guam. Maybe they can tell us what they need or what would work the best in their area. I also saw a forum post on another site that said only 208 votes in the GOP primary in Puerto Rico last time around.

----------


## J_White

sneaky great idea !!

when is there Primary/Caucus ?

----------


## moonbat

I just noticed their already here in the states & territories section. We just need to get organized and see what they need.

----------


## trojansc82

Guys this should be really easy.

If we can win all of these (Puerto Rico, Guam, etc.) the delegate count is MORE than Florida. It really shouldn't be difficult at all to win these locations with a little bit of work.

Obviously Florida should remain a top priority for the official campaign, but there is no reason we can't dominate these locations.

Could somebody set up some Facebook pages and get people started on these locations?

----------


## samsung1

> I just noticed their already here in the states & territories section. We just need to get organized and see what they need.


yeah there is but it's mainly ignored. i thought by posting this here we can organize and try to win the 50+ delegates

----------


## flightlesskiwi

does this thread need to go into the basement????

like super secret?

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> does this thread need to go into the basement????
> 
> like super secret?


Yes. The media does track this forum.

Everyone inform the campaign via email to Jesse Benton/Doug Wead

----------


## moonbat

Probably a good idea...

----------


## Paul or not at all

Yes, and DC!!

----------


## happyphilter

> does this thread need to go into the basement????
> 
> like super secret?


Defiantly. It's a huge advantage to be the only ones playing the game in these territories. Best not to tip anyone off. Most people are sleeping right now so this would be a good time to close the doors and work in secret.

----------


## refuge

I LOVE this idea!  Would we need to get his name on the ballet with petitions and stuff like in the states?

----------


## Paulistinian

I have contacted a friend who works with the super brochure guy, revpac, john dennis and others in the campaign. I am informing him about these ideas and this thread.. Let's take it to the basement now.

----------


## Crystallas

Yeah, we need to get Ron Paul sites in as many languages as possible on their own domains. On the issues, policies, defending spin ect.

----------


## White Bear Lake

LOL, what's the basement?

----------


## refuge

> LOL, what's the basement?


I was thinking the same thing

----------


## moonbat

I assume it's a private area... someone needs to grant us permission to get in.

----------


## jax

Phone from home! Anyone speak spanish??

----------


## RabbitMan

THIS IS AWESOME.  I'm donating as soon as I hear word from the Campaign about this.

----------


## dfalken

I have a friend living in Puerto Rico (actually she is a good friend of my wive's).  I'll get my wife to ask her if she is willing to vote for Ron Paul and if not I'll get to work on her.

----------


## dfalken

My native language is Spanish and I am currently living back in my home country of El Salvador.  I have voice over IP lines and I own a small call center.




> Phone from home! Anyone speak spanish??

----------


## moonbat

> My native language is Spanish and I am currently living back in my home country of El Salvador.  I have VOIP over IP lines and I own a small call center.


 How perfect is that?

----------


## kombayn

Doesn't Guam also vote too? Definitely check that out too. Snag delegates right under their noses. Imagine if almost half the delegates in the GOP Convention are Ron Paul supporters?

----------


## unknown

The newly elected guy is Ron Paul-esque but I dont know how popular his reforms were.

----------


## unknown

> My native language is Spanish and I am currently living back in my home country of El Salvador.  I have VOIP over IP lines and I own a small call center.


Cha ching.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> LOL, what's the basement?


Like Fight Club.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDqWAmvCf0o

----------


## happyphilter

Basement!

----------


## rblgenius

its not in da basement yet??

----------


## Hospitaller

> Luis Fortuno wass their gov...don't know much about him?


Fortuno drastically cut government regulations and spending  eliminating many state jobs in the process, very gary johnson esq

----------


## kojirodensetsu

This sounds like a potential gold mine. Wonder why nobody ever tries to get these delegates. What are their thoughts on Ron Paul wanting to open relations with Cuba? Good? Bad?

----------


## samsung1

Really, I can't imagine why Benton doesn't get Ron on a plane to all these territories. 53 delegatees up for grabs and 100-200 people max vote at these caucuses. Some are open caucuses. Can we not get 100 people in each territory to vote for Ron?

----------


## refuge

Can we contact the campaign about this?  Or maybe organize some huge grassroots?

I don't know exactly what the basement is, and chances are I have no access to it, but if it would keep this idea out of the media/other campaigns, I think it's worth moving this topic there.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Ron Paul is the only candidate who wants to lift trade sanctions with Cuba. That alone might win enough votes.

----------


## samsung1

Here is the contact info for the puerto rican Governor:

Hon. Luis Fortuno Governor of Puerto Rico
La Fortaleza, P.O Box 9020082
San Juan , P.R 00902-0082
Phone: 787-721-7000. Fax : 787-721-5072

Tere Nolla , Aide to the governor: TNolla@fortaleza.gobierno.pr
Evelyn Cruz, Personal Executive Admin Assistant: Ecruz@fortaleza.gobierno.pr


Can we get the best writers we have here to do an email/fax campaign to the governor followed by phone calls?

----------


## samsung1

There is also a congressman serving now representing puerto rico


Rep Pedro Pierluisi, Representative (district 1)
1218 Longworth HOB
Washington, D.C 20515
Fax: 202-225-2154
Email: PedroPierluisi@mail.house.gov
Laura Maristany, Public Affairs Liason: laura.maristany@mail.house.gov

----------


## goldpants

I think someone should contact official campaign too and hide this thread until they comment.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I think someone should contact official campaign too and hide this thread until they comment.


That might actually be a good idea. I wouldn't put it past Romney to sweep in and spend 5 bajillion dollars to win 23 delegates.

----------


## sorianofan

> while were on it....
> 
> 
> Guam: 6 delegates
> 
> McCain and Huck both split it with around 1,000 votes last time
> 
> Virgin Islands: 6 delegates
> 
> ...


Seems like the whole white population of these territories votes and that's it.

----------


## Badger for Paul

Seems like these places that tend to get ignored would be pretty cost-effective in terms of getting delegates.  That being said, the campaigns all must be aware of this, it is not like Puerto Rico just emerged from under the ocean a week ago.  There is nothing secret about PR or its delegates.  Romney knows about them, Gingrich knows about them, Perry knows about them, and Santorum may or may not know aobut them.
  I do not know why the campaign would not put resources into these territories with little competition, but I guess that is a strategic decision on their part.  This thread does not contain any super-secret info.  The only question is whether there are enough RP supporters there who are willing to campaign for RP, and then see if they need anything from us, as a community, to make it happen.

----------


## Badger for Paul

Also, look at the Puerto Rico sub-forum.  It's as barren as the Sahara.  I'm sure the campaign has some contact info for activists/meetups in PR.  Maybe we just need to reach out to them and offer support and hopefully they will be inspired by the resources and support we bring

----------


## Krugerrand

We should be able to get support at the universities.  Here's all I could find mentioning Ron Paul:
http://blogs.uprm.edu/edublogs/2011/02/page/2/
http://blogs.uprm.edu/edublogs/2011/03/page/2/

----------


## samsung1

Reason why the territories and PR are ignored is because usually the race is over by the time south carolina and florida votes. This election is totally different. This is where the grassroots can show its true strenth. Let's see what we can do for liberty. 59 delegates can swing this race!

----------


## samsung1

> We should be able to get support at the universities.  Here's all I could find mentioning Ron Paul:
> http://blogs.uprm.edu/edublogs/2011/02/page/2/
> http://blogs.uprm.edu/edublogs/2011/03/page/2/


Great find! Let's try to reachout to these college students!

----------


## Badger for Paul

There is a good chance it won't be done after Florida this year if Paul can surprise in Feb, and I suspect that is the campaign's plan, to win more delegates in Feb than all of the other campaigns with all of the caucus states voting, even though Paul will likely be behind by a lot coming out of Florida in terms of numbers of delegates.  Any YAL chapters in any of these territories??

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Glad to see the energy around the PR caucus. i posted in the state specific forum a while back and got no bites. Something to consider: The turnout won;t be as low as 2008. 2008 was the first year it went to caucus format and the BIG draw was the democratic side, where even that late in the game PR still mattered quite a bit, so no one, and I mean no one voted in the GOP caucus unless it was to display hate for the Democrats running. So forget that 200 vote total easy steal; although that does not make this a bad push.

The push for this should be grassroots and not official to help it under the radar. Given that its held after Super Tuesday it shouldn't take resources away from other key contests coming in earlier. That said, expect the turnout to still be relatively low (and winnable) at around 2,000 - 2,300 total votes, if I had to guess. The turnout bumps up because there is no hot Democratic Primary this time around, and residents have had 4 more years to get to know the caucus process. Turnout shouldn't be tens of thousands though because of the PR disconnect from American politics, and I can't blame them; they get to vote in the primary contests and get no voting rights in the general election.

So the best way to make a push here is to get connected with the colleges in PR. The college crowd alone could be enough to win, so long as they get organized and have a vested interest in this election. AKA, President Paul would be good for the entire planet. Let's try to get the college leaders we identify the supplies and info they need through the state specific page on PR.

----------


## slamhead

Hell I am due for a vacation. Would love to visit Puerto Rico. I will keep an eye on this thread.

----------


## samsung1

Would a strong writer please help with composing a email/letter to be sent to the Governor and the puerto Rican ? Please help! Pm me or post here

----------


## swissaustrian

RPF member Alex Merced ( http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?6383-AlexMerced ) is half Puerto Rican (his father is from PR) I sent him a private message asking for help.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Hell I am due for a vacation. Would love to visit Puerto Rico. I will keep an eye on this thread.


If folks are serious about going to "vacation/campaigning" there and have the money to be able to fund themselves, that would be great. One suggestion is to look into the area of Aguadilla, PR. Its a nice area near a college, and often the airfare is cheaper into that airport. Only suggesting it because folks seem to always go right to the city of San Juan and overlook it. it may be a more receptive Ron Paul crowd in Aguadilla; just IMHO.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

fyi:  the basement is hot topics.  non-members can't access it and the thread titles don't get tweeted.

----------


## samsung1

Also in 2008 Mccain won Guam with only getting 9 Votes. Can we get at least 5-6 people to show up in Guam GOP Primary to vote for Ron Paul? Guam = 6 delegates


Mccain Won American Samoa with 9 votes as well. Samoa = 9 delegates

----------


## A. Havnes

> Also in 2008 Mccain won Guam with only getting 9 Votes. Can we get at least 5-6 people to show up in Guam GOP Primary to vote for Ron Paul? Guam = 6 delegates
> 
> 
> Mccain Won American Samoa with 9 votes as well. Samoa = 9 delegates


Those all add up, and we'll need them to take on Romney.

----------


## Drex

Bump this is important!

----------


## european

> My native language is Spanish and I am currently living back in my home country of El Salvador.  I have voice over IP lines and I own a small call center.

----------


## european

> Also in 2008 Mccain won Guam with only getting 9 Votes. Can we get at least 5-6 people to show up in Guam GOP Primary to vote for Ron Paul? Guam = 6 delegates
> 
> 
> Mccain Won American Samoa with 9 votes as well. Samoa = 9 delegates

----------


## Sarge

Their GOP voter lists might not be long, and therefore might not cost much.

Here is some information.

http://as.gop.com/StatesMapPage.aspx?

Read last part. Three campaigns,

http://www.mvguam.com/index.php?opti...tion&Itemid=61

Woot, Read the bottom.

http://www.pacificnewscenter.com/ind...ews&Itemid=156

http://gu.gop.com/StatesMapPage.aspx?

Best I could come up with.

----------


## samsung1

Here's the contact for. Governor of american Samoa
They are 6hrs behind us est.

Governor Togiola T. A Tulafono
Phone: 684-633-4116
Fax: 684-633-2269

----------


## samsung1

> Their GOP voter lists might not be long, and therefore might not cost much.
> 
> Here is some information.
> 
> http://as.gop.com/StatesMapPage.aspx?
> 
> Read last part. Three campaigns,
> 
> http://www.mvguam.com/index.php?opti...tion&Itemid=61
> ...




Awesome! Can we get a chipin started to buy the voter list so we can make calls and send brochures/campaign merchandise to these people

----------


## samsung1

Contact info for Governor of Guam


Governor Eddie Baza Calvo
Phone: 671-472-8931 & 671-472-8936
Fax: 671-477-4826

----------


## Mark37snj

Im loving this thread but Im don't see any organization. Who is responsible for what? Who is volunteering for what?

EDIT: We need to start a list of everything that needs to be done and who is doing them.

----------


## samsung1

Governor of Guam

Governor Eddie Baza Calvo
Phone: 671-472-8931 & 671-472-8936
Fax: 671-477-4826

Guam people might like Military Veterans which Ron Paul is.

----------


## palm

I write really well, I have a published writing, though i'm not sure what you would want in the email. I published an article in my city's main newspaper, I also write pretty much all the time and I have college writing experience.

----------


## palm

> I write really well, I have a published writing, though i'm not sure what you would want in the email. I published an article in my city's main newspaper, I also write pretty much all the time and I have college writing experience.


*very well

----------


## satchelmcqueen

good idea.

----------


## Drex



----------


## samsung1

guys the media is saying romney has got it locked up.. if we can sweep the territories we will be within dstriking distance of romney with the delegates by march

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Excellent idea.  

Only 1 dispute.  If we're going to do this, we're going to do this right.  So unless the SuperBrochure folks are willing to take corrections, we need to do something else.  Maybe RevPAC can even help.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Do they speak English? 

This is important because that is what the superbrochures are printed in

----------


## RonPaul101.com

The best way to do this is we all need to find and reach out to PR college students (likely through the Facebook page) and have them organize it in PR and we can chip-in or send them supplies as needed.

There must be at least one or two PR college students out here, right? Can someone double this up on DailyPaul?

----------


## mosquitobite

http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR

----------


## samsung1

I've been emailing friends of friends and other people who reside in Puerto Rico. Hopefully I get some responses back from them so we can setup some sort of strategy to get people to the polls to vote for Ron

----------


## refuge

Thank you for all your effort on reaching the US territories, samsung1.  Has there been anything from the campaign on this, yet?

----------


## samsung1

Refuge, I emailed Doug Wead, and he sounded positive about the idea, he said in the email that he forwarded all info to the top of the campaign, I assume (Jesse Benton). From the email I gather they never planned on making a play for any of the territories. Maybe now they will since they will skip florida. 59 delegates for all the territories can be a huge boost for us since no other campaign will actually play there.

----------


## Drex

> Refuge, I emailed Doug Wead, and he sounded positive about the idea, he said in the email that he forwarded all info to the top of the campaign, I assume (Jesse Benton). From the email I gather they never planned on making a play for any of the territories. Maybe now they will since they will skip florida. 59 delegates for all the territories can be a huge boost for us since no other campaign will actually play there.


Awesome!

----------


## refuge

> Refuge, I emailed Doug Wead, and he sounded positive about the idea, he said in the email that he forwarded all info to the top of the campaign, I assume (Jesse Benton). From the email I gather they never planned on making a play for any of the territories. Maybe now they will since they will skip florida. 59 delegates for all the territories can be a huge boost for us since no other campaign will actually play there.


This is great to hear!  Keep us posted!

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

I know media and celebs are an important tool for influence.  Anyway to attract the music industry in Puerto Rico.  They have a strong Latin/Regaeton movement that the youth follow and listen to AND are quite influential!.  Wouldn't hurt to have some of them mention Ron Paul (if they support him at all).  Perhaps contacting them on their respective web sites or FB pages.  Some musicians/actors include:
-Calle 13
-Marc Anthony (lives in USA)
-Melwin Cedeno (comdedian)
Hector Elizondo (lives in USA)
-Antonio Fargas (actor)
-Daddy Yankee
-Tego Calderon (hip hop)
-Ivy Queen (hip hop)
-Angel and Khriz (hip hop)
-Don Omar (hip hop)
-Tony Dize (hip hop)
-Tito El Bambino (hip hop)
-Wissin and Yandel (hip hop)
-Zion and Lennox (hip hop)

All these artists are HUGE in US and in Latin America.  Big following.  Having any or all of them mention or support Ron Paul would be amazing for support on the island and to put a few votes his way.
Thoughts??

----------


## samsung1

> I know media and celebs are an important tool for influence.  Anyway to attract the music industry in Puerto Rico.  They have a strong Latin/Regaeton movement that the youth follow and listen to AND are quite influential!.  Wouldn't hurt to have some of them mention Ron Paul (if they support him at all).  Perhaps contacting them on their respective web sites or FB pages.  Some musicians/actors include:
> -Calle 13
> -Marc Anthony (lives in USA)
> -Melwin Cedeno (comdedian)
> Hector Elizondo (lives in USA)
> -Antonio Fargas (actor)
> -Daddy Yankee
> -Tego Calderon (hip hop)
> -Ivy Queen (hip hop)
> ...


 Add Ricky Martin to the list and yes it is worth a try. I think most of them are for Obama but let's send them a tweet or message via facebook!

----------


## johndeal

I emailed Jun Dam who runs rp2012.org.

Does anyone know how we can get our hands on the voter lists?

In the past all Jun's asked for is a little money to keep up the website and the voter lists. Once we have them it would be easy to set up the phone banking system. 

We could limit the calling to the Pacific Territories after the official campaign closes their phone banks to avoid overlap with the campaign.

----------


## johndeal

Jun said they have phased out the phone banking at rp2012.org.

Is the campaign working on this? They can get the voter lists for much less money. If Ron does well we may need these 59 delegates.

What about robopolls for voter id?

----------


## samsung1

Hard to find out where to get these voter list for the u.s territories. This is really uncharted waters we are going into because no campaign has every tried to seriously make a play in the region because the race is almost alway over by march usually, at least on the gop side that is. This time it's different. This is why we need to sweep the territories.

----------


## mmadness

Bump for delegates!

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

bump

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Puerto Rico for Ron Paul facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## eleganz

Do we not have any members with friends or family that live in P.R.?

We gotta send a few RPF members out there and set up a table...

----------


## TomtheTinker

Bump

----------


## Mini-Me

> Do we not have any members with friends or family that live in P.R.?
> 
> We gotta send a few RPF members out there and set up a table...


I think MelissaWV was born there?

----------


## samsung1

Guys we should be trying to win over Gov. Luis Fortuno. Sarah Palin is a waste of time. Please call, email fax or write to Gov. Fortuno. Contact info is on page 1 of the thread.

----------


## PaulStandsTall

It sounded like Santorum and him are friends last night...but that could be just Frothy talking out of his Santorum cavity.

----------


## samsung1

> It sounded like Santorum and him are friends last night...but that could be just Frothy talking out of his Santorum cavity.


 Frothy is full of crap. Remember the question was asked to name a hispanic you would put in your cabinet, Frothy said Marco Rubio. If he was such great freinds with Fortuno why not say his name? Frothy only mentions fortuno because the lady asking the followup question mentioned Luis Fortuno. He would be a better endorsement to have than palin imho

----------


## specsaregood

I think it could be a heck of a campaign stop for Dr. Paul to swing through PR and make an appearance or 2.     Don't know what it would take him to consider it; guess we'll find out after the upcoming caucus states.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> I think it could be a heck of a campaign stop for Dr. Paul to swing through PR and make an appearance or 2.     Don't know what it would take him to consider it; guess we'll find out after the upcoming caucus states.


Excellent Idea!!! 

He could fit in a visit between 2/11 and 2/20 (before the need to be in AZ and beyond) and he could make it into a campaigning and recharge visit by staying there a bit longer than your normal stop -- say 3 to 5 days. March is so very busy with a lot of states from Super Tuesday all the way up to PR -- there is very little time left to travel out there, so go in Mid-February. Bring folks from the campaign with you who speak spanish well (although a lot of the island speaks English well, it's a nice touch to be simpatico.)

After seeing the schedule he has set for the next four states, our man could use a rest in a nice warm climate that has 20+ delegates at stake.

----------


## PaulStandsTall

It sure would be embarrassing if he went and subsequently lost in PR. Lol just something worth noting.

----------


## Ilhaguru

For Puerto Rico, the focus should be on Paul's foreign policy, not economic plans.

No more wars, no more Cuban embargo.

----------


## specsaregood

> After seeing the schedule he has set for the next four states, our man could use a rest in a nice warm climate that has 20+ delegates at stake.


Indeed, send Paul to Puerto Rico to thaw out some after visiting the cold north!

----------


## jmdrake

> I'm sure the campaign is already aware. Puerto Rico existed before this thread was created.


The campaign ain't perfect and they've got a lot on their plate.  There's nothing wrong with the grassroots taking well thought out initiative.  Nothing crazy, just good solid initiative.  I totally approve of this thread!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> It sure would be embarrassing if he went and subsequently lost in PR. Lol just something worth noting.


I completely disagree. We haven't had the 'it's ours to lose' moniker since Iowa, if ever. PR would be one of the easiest battles to take up regardless of the outcome. I mean, we're battling hard for CO -- a close caucus state.

Plus his schedule from now til 2/7 is brutal and I imagine 2/20-ish to 3/20 will be brutal too. PR is a great place to recharge, and it's only a 4 hour flight from Houston.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

So, assuming no Puerto Ricans show up in the forum, how are we, from afar, going to find those 100 voters we need?

Maybe we could ask some pro-freedom organization like the Mises Institute if we could rent the list of all its Puerto Rican donors.

----------


## hb6102

Fortuno endorsed Romney.

----------


## truthspeaker

From what I know about Fortuno, he'd be a good liberty guy to have in D.C. 

re: CNN debates: Hispanic person in cabinet.

Edit: What??? Romney?

nvm

----------


## mmadness

Still worth fighting for.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I have a friend living in Puerto Rico (actually she is a good friend of my wive's).  I'll get my wife to ask her if she is willing to vote for Ron Paul and if not I'll get to work on her.





> My native language is Spanish and I am currently living back in my home country of El Salvador.  I have voice over IP lines and I own a small call center.


Looks like dfalken is our best guy around here, a potential key player maybe? 
Maybe we can make Puerto Rico our pet project here?

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

I googled puerto rico libertarian party and came up with some organizations. I also learned from that search that puerto Rico is strongly anti Obama and big govt in general. There is a large libertarian base there. 

However I'm unsure if this base is the same brand we have here. There appears to be a sizable minority in this base that want complete independence from the USA. I don't know if they would be interested in helping out or not. 

I think Paul has an excellent shot there though.

----------


## eleganz

I honestly think if nobody is going to step up and do this, we need to help make sure Ron wins the territories, its worth over 50 delegates...

Pitch-in to send an RPF member to organize?  Anybody know if there are any active RP grassroots organizing already?

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## noxnoctum

Only 200 people voted? Wow we should easily be able to get those delegates!

----------


## AlexMerced

I definetley hope Fortuno beats Rubio to being the first hispanic president, cause Fortuno has a lot more to contribute and seems much more a true believer in free markets and such and has a strong showing in Puerto Rico. If you havn't, check out his interview with Reason.tv.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## morely webb

Ron Paul should visit Puerto Rico before any other candidate.  It could get us some media coverage as well.  I can't remember any other GOP candidate visiting Puerto Rico, in recent memory.

----------


## cucucachu0000

i love you guys!! one day the msm is gonna blink and were gonna have a ton of delegates and there not gonna have a clue as to how we did it.

----------


## morely webb

How about an endorsement from J Lo?

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I watched him on Stossel in an episode covering both him and Scott Walker, Governor of Wisconsin.  Fortuno is like Walker, except for Puerto Rico's budget actually went _down_ -- Wisconsin's, for all the sound and fury, actually just continued going up.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## neverseen

Any word on the virgin islands?  i have a buddy that lives here who is a RP supporter and all his family is back home.  he's interested in doing what he can to help...

----------


## opinionatedfool

If Ron Paul supported statehood, he could pick up support of active political figures. Statehood is a big issue there. I've been going back and forth with some political figures from there and I get the distinct feeling they would endorse Ron Paul if he said he supported statehood. 

He should definately visit there. Based on discussions people would be pretty darn happy if a presidential candidate showed up and gave them attention.

----------


## goldpants

> If Ron Paul supported statehood, he could pick up support of active political figures. Statehood is a big issue there. I've been going back and forth with some political figures from there and I get the distinct feeling they would endorse Ron Paul if he said he supported statehood. 
> 
> He should definately visit there. Based on discussions people would be pretty darn happy if a presidential candidate showed up and gave them attention.


Ron has said that Puerto Rico's choice on whether they were to become a state, remain a territory, etc. is a matter for the people from PR to decide for themselves. So he certainly could stump on that angle or the grassrooters could spread that word. Perhaps those connected with PR could contact the official campaign for some info to distribute.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Ron Paul should visit Puerto Rico before any other candidate.  It could get us some media coverage as well.  I can't remember any other GOP candidate visiting Puerto Rico, in recent memory.


This!  I'd love it!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Yes, plus after Feb 11th, there is a break in the action a bit. GOOD TIME to campaign AND relax in PR for Ron and Carol.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## Paulistinian

What is the status of the grassroots in Puerto Rico?

----------


## swissaustrian

> What is the status of the grassroots in Puerto Rico?


This guy seems to be an Puerto Rico RP activist: http://www.facebook.com/people/Luis-...alle/645045182

*Somebody with a facebook account might contact him*

----------


## swissaustrian

Libertarian Party of Puerto Rico - Partido Libertario de Puerto Rico posted this at the Puerto Rico for Ron Paul 2012 facebook page.



> Sunday 18 March 2012. Please remember the date! The day is drawing near! If we can get enough people to the caucus, we can win!!! You don't need to be a registered Republican to vote, it is an Open Primary/​Winner-take-all... Remember to show up and actually vote for Dr. Paul!!!


http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR

----------


## mmadness

Bump

----------


## Salvial

> Libertarian Party of Puerto Rico - Partido Libertario de Puerto Rico posted this at the Puerto Rico for Ron Paul 2012 facebook page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/RP2012PR


400 members... last time 200 PEOPLE voted!

----------


## Jeremy

Didn't Santorum say he was friends with the Governor?



> 400 members... last time 200 PEOPLE voted!


I bet a lot (most?) aren't from PR.

----------


## PolicyReader

bump

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Well, at some point someone has to _do_ something, or nothing happens.  This was a good idea, though.  Too bad we don't have any contacts in the Puerto Rico.

----------


## theeaglehaslanded

Considering that it's an open primary, I would expect turnout to be considerably higher than it was in '08.  Although I will say the 400k quoted in this article seems a tad optimistic.    

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...nPR_story.html

----------


## MelissaWV

Calling it "the Puerto Rico" does not help much.

As has been repeatedly explained, the reason 200 people (at best) showed up to vote is that Puerto Ricans on the island itself cannot actually vote in the general election.  It is a bit much to ask people to take time out of an already jam-packed schedule to help vote in someone who leads a nation whose policies can send them to their deaths, but on whose policies they cannot really vote.  It's a very tough sell.

I have asked family to go vote, but it's not as simple as all that.  We'll see.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Huh?  It means, literally "the Rich Port."  Is putting "the" offensive or something?

----------


## PolicyReader

> Calling it "the Puerto Rico" does not help much.
> 
> As has been repeatedly explained, the reason 200 people (at best) showed up to vote is that Puerto Ricans on the island itself cannot actually vote in the general election.  It is a bit much to ask people to take time out of an already jam-packed schedule to help vote in someone who leads a nation whose policies can send them to their deaths, but on whose policies they cannot really vote.  It's a very tough sell.
> 
> I have asked family to go vote, but it's not as simple as all that.  We'll see.


Hope it works out, but the tough sell aspect is very real (to one degree or another) for all the territories AFAIK

----------


## PolicyReader

bump

----------


## J_White

bumping this, before its too late ! 18 March.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

OK, I have brilliantly thought of something to actually _do_:

Can anyone obtain a list of phone numbers for Puerto Rico?  Then we can start robo-calling them like www.rp2012.org is doing right now for Washington.  We will find supporters.  Then we can talk to the supporters and give the most gung-ho ones all the nitty-gritty info they need and get them to start organizing all their amigos and familia.  And we call more and more people, and find more and more supporters.  And come March 18th, everybody goes down to the caucus place, votes for Ron Paul delegates, and there's a giant fiesta afterwards!

----------


## Antwan15

> OK, I have brilliantly thought of something to actually _do_:
> 
> Can anyone obtain a list of phone numbers for Puerto Rico?  Then we can start robo-calling them like www.rp2012.org is doing right now for Washington.  We will find supporters.  Then we can talk to the supporters and give the most gung-ho ones all the nitty-gritty info they need and get them to start organizing all their amigos and familia.  And we call more and more people, and find more and more supporters.  And come March 18th, everybody goes down to the caucus place, votes for Ron Paul delegates, and there's a giant fiesta afterwards!


UH, I think they speak spanish. Could get difficult, does anyone speak spanish? Can we get Jennifer Lopez on board?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Lots of people speak Spanish.  I speak Spanish.  There's probably at least 20 people on this forum who speak Spanish.

Vamos, mi gente!  Podemos hacerlo!

But first we need a list.

----------


## J_White

great idea, please start a new thread. we can take some help from the WA people in how to set it up.
btw...me no comprende spanish !




> OK, I have brilliantly thought of something to actually _do_:
> 
> Can anyone obtain a list of phone numbers for Puerto Rico?  Then we can start robo-calling them like www.rp2012.org is doing right now for Washington.  We will find supporters.  Then we can talk to the supporters and give the most gung-ho ones all the nitty-gritty info they need and get them to start organizing all their amigos and familia.  And we call more and more people, and find more and more supporters.  And come March 18th, everybody goes down to the caucus place, votes for Ron Paul delegates, and there's a giant fiesta afterwards!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Some robocall companies sell the lists and provide the service. Such as: www.americangotv.com

The company will robocall and identify "leads" (people  who pick RP out of a list of candidates) and then we get a list of leads to call with more questions/info to firm up their support (should be a biligual (~40% of PR speaks English), trusted/verified loyal RP supporter).

I think what is needed is a budget more than anything.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Bump.

----------


## kill the banks

bump for great reward with a little work

----------


## helmuth_hubener

rp08orbust is who we need for this, of course, to do the same thing in Puerto Rico that he's doing in Wash. right now.  But, he should be focusing on Wash right now, so we'll have to wait until after Saturday and then hit him up.  Obviously he has the expertise and know-how and can get this rolling.

Or if not, yeah, we can contract americangotv.com ourselves, but why reinvent the wheel unless we need to?

----------


## johndeal

I speak Spanish too. I should have told Grass Roots for liberty half my donation was for PR.

----------

